# track plan for 4x10--advice requested



## ufgatordoc (Nov 3, 2015)

I am a newbie to this forum but not a newbie to the hobby. Early experience with S and HO then later with N. I am solidly into N now. I will soon start a new layout and am leaning heavily to a slightly modified version of the Salt Lake Route from MR. My earlier layout efforts emphasized getting the most track into a given space but I like the notion of view blocks and more space for scenery and "towns"--just seems a bit more realistic. I also like the idea of a double track mainline. I prefer a balance between continuous running and switching. The layout will be DCC and fairly contemporary as far as era. I will be using Kato track. Having said all that, I am open to suggestions from the very experienced and wise veterans of this forum as far as track plans. I would be especially interested in suggestions to improve the Salt Lake Route, given my slightly larger available space. Thanks in advance for all replies.


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

https://www.google.com/search?q=sal...hVI6GMKHRaXB1MQ_AUIBigB#imgrc=iItE2x_tAlPQ7M:

I assume this is the layout you speak of? My first suggestion would be to use flex track so that you make the layout the way you want it and not be constrained to Kato's dimensions. I have lots of time on my hands and I do track plans for gratuity. pm me interested.


----------



## ufgatordoc (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks for your kind reply. I already have the Kato sectional track with some extra, so that is what I will use.


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

Well in that case stretch it out and make sure you don't end up with any S curves. Place a piece of straight track the length of your longest piece of rolling stock in between any curves that go in opposite directions.


----------



## ufgatordoc (Nov 3, 2015)

Certainly good advice, especially with contemporary rolling stock. I guess I am interested in any possible improvements on the original plan. Thanks.


----------



## acsisedh (Nov 30, 2015)

*Helpful Website*

Although primarily themed on Japan's railways, you may find the website, Sumida Crossing, to be helpful with some of your layout questions.

http://www.sumidacrossing.org/


----------



## ufgatordoc (Nov 3, 2015)

What a great website! It is well written and has information for beginners as well as for more experienced model railroaders. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Rip Track (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi ufgatordoc. Here's a site I enjoy for N scale.

http://quinntopia.blogspot.com/


----------

